# SHENZHEN | Sinotrans Logistic Centre | 213m | 698ft | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-07-08 by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Completed

2021-01-03 by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Khale_Xi , @zwamborn, @kanye, it got gorgeous


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

these buildings at foreground
















SHENZHEN | Luohu Friendship Trading Centre | 380m |...


I hope they don't institute any more height restrictions and/or enforce the existing ones more strictly...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's some info and renderings about this project from the website of Shenzhen Huahui Design which is the architecture firm behind it.





深圳华汇设计







www.hhd-sz.com


----------

